# My first Michael Ellis training dvd



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I just ordered my first one- the importance of training with food. I wasn't sure which one to start with so I thought this one would give me the basic philosophy of his training methods. Has anyone else used this one?


----------



## hmmiller05 (Mar 1, 2010)

I literally JUST finished that DVD! I loved it.. It gives a great overview of his basic philosophy, especially if your already familiar with marker training. I would suggest taking detailed notes throughout just because it helped me wrap my head around the different ideas and to remember the more specific things he talks about that I would forget during training. 

I'm asking for all of the rest of them for Christmas!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the hint, I'll do that. I can't wait for it to arrive. I've been watching the videos on leerburg.com and finally decided to go ahead and get started. Maybe I'll ask for some others for Christmas too!


----------



## gypsyrose (Nov 22, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Thanks for the hint, I'll do that. I can't wait for it to arrive. I've been watching the videos on leerburg.com and finally decided to go ahead and get started. Maybe I'll ask for some others for Christmas too!


 i saw some of his stuff on line but was interupted before i got his info how can i find him again ? i really liked what he was saying.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I saw several clips of his videos on Leerburg's Dog Training DVDs and Free Dog Training ebooks


----------



## gypsyrose (Nov 22, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I saw several clips of his videos on Leerburg's Dog Training DVDs and Free Dog Training ebooks


 thanks i'm ordering his video.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've only seen his clips, but I love what I see. I'd like to get his heeling video, unfortunately it will cost about $100+ because of shipping.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I wanted to get that one too but I thought I'd start with the basics to understand the philosophy. If I get the heeling one I'll lend it to you


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

That would be awesome!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

The Ivan Balabanov video set is quite good too. Very similar to the Ellis videos with slightly different terms. He goes into focused healing too. Look on eBay for a cheap 4 DVD set.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I did all of Ike's imprinting using Michael's method outlined in the Food DVD. IMO, that is the best DVD that he has put out. About 80% of his training system is in it. Lots of wonderful material.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I felt like the food DVD had so much valuable information, but the quality was so bad that I didn't like it. Sometimes michael ellis sounded so echoy in that big room that I just had no idea what the heck he was saying. I wish it had subtitles.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

You can also rent them - along with lots of other videos here

BowWowFlix.com


----------

